# Linear Power 4302, ESX Q475.1



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

ESX Audio Q475.1 ZED AUDIO / Extremely rare! | eBay

Linear Power 4302 Rare! | eBay

Couldn't believe the Q475.1 got a bid so fast...


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Bump. The 4302 has gone up higher than I figured it would, but I do believe it's a pretty rare amp..


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Up. No further advance on the Q475.1 but I'm happy with what I got. I don't expect the 4302 to move up any further either but the high bidder really seems to want it (repeated bidding when you're the high bidder already--wtf???)

Anyway, 4hrs left on the 4302 and then it's off to a new home. 

-Jordan


----------

